# Starr vs. Federgabel



## Peter88 (3. März 2006)

Hallo, 

Bin am überlegen ob es sich lohnt eine Starrgabel ins CC rad zu implantierten.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht ob man mit einer starrgabel, im CC oder
MA, eine bessere runden zeit fahren kann.
Womit bin ich, seit ihr schneller ?

Mfg
Peter


----------



## Pedä__ (3. März 2006)

so ausm stand heraus wür ich sagen, dass du am schnellsten bist, wenn du mit starrer gabel trainierst und mit federgabel rennen fährst.

ich hab ein starres bike und ein hardtail (mit federgabel) -> sonst ist geometrie, übersetzung etc. gleich

da dir die starrbagel weniger fahrfehler verzeiht lernst du auf jeden fall fahrtechnikmäßig was dazu...
...mit dem können und ner federgabel gehts dann ab.

wobei ich mir immer nen spaß daraus mache mit meinem ridgid bike die fully fahrer am feldberg (taunus) abzuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (4. März 2006)

kauf dir mal ne starrgabel und probier es einfach aus

hab mir "zum spass" bzw. "aus testzwecken" ne starrgabel bestellt, eingebaut und naja... seitdem versauert die black super air in der ecke


----------



## Duke Lion (4. März 2006)

Bersorg dir ne günstige Starrgabel und nimm die fürs Training! Ich habe auch 2 Bikes, eins mit und eins ohne Federgabel und starr macht mir riesen Spaß, außerdem schohnst du deine Federgabel...


----------



## Peter88 (4. März 2006)

Ja danke ,
so werde ich es machen.
Hoffentlich verzeihen es mir meine Handgelenke.
Mfg
Peter


----------



## Pedä__ (4. März 2006)

früher hab ich fürn winter ne starrbagel eingebaut... (irgendwelche 15 stahlteile...)

aus meinen trial zeiten bin ich es eh gewohnt, stöße etc. ohne federung aufzufangen.

mittlerweile hab ich ne pace carbon gabel







ich meine, dass ich merke, dass diese gabel besser dämpft, als ein stahlteil...

sorry für diesen schlechtr formulierten satz...


bin jetzt seit sieben monaten das federgabelrad nicht gefahren und freue mich schon auf den sommer

mit der starren gabel hat man halt auch einfach ein pflegeleichtes teil...


mein bike wird momentan nach dem fahren abgespritzt, abgetrocknet und die kette wird neu geölt.

bei matsch etc. halten die dichtungen von federgabeln eh nicht so lange bzw. es ist ziemlich viel aufwand, die gabel zu pflegen.

naja... genug geschrieben


----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. März 2006)

auf jdem cc-kurs, der sich zurecht so nennen darf ist eine starrgabel mit absoluter sicherheit ein nachteil...


----------



## _stalker_ (4. März 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> auf jdem cc-kurs, der sich zurecht so nennen darf ist eine starrgabel mit absoluter sicherheit ein nachteil...



was die geschwindigkeit angeht, oder den spass?


----------



## skyline (5. März 2006)

Geschwindigkeit! Spaß is halt ne Geschmackssache, aber ne Federgabel macht nunmal schneller. Was nicht heißen soll, jeder mit ner Federgabel is schneller als jeder, der rigid unterwegs ist. Hier kommts klar auf Skills und Trainingsstand an, ist aber beides auf gleichem Niveau bringt die Federgabel zusätzlich Geschwindigkeit.

cheers, nils


----------



## Pedä__ (5. März 2006)

klar in nem cc rennen oder sogar nem marathon ist man mit federgabel schneller...

außer es sind nur schotterwege etc... aber sowas gibt es ja normalerweise nicht.

in hill climb wettbewerben hingegen ist ne starre gabel meist im vorteil...


aber wie gesagt:

schnellste kombi: 
training-> starre gabel-> gute fahrtechnik
rennen-> federgabel-> schnell durch gute technik (dank starrgabel) & federung


----------



## Col. Kurtz (5. März 2006)

training -> rennrad
rennen -> fully  (ok, ich gebs zu. auch aus geldmangel...)

und dann gibt es da noch am rechten gabelholm so nen kleinen blauen hebel, für den fall, dasses mal bergauf geht...


allen fully+marathon-miesmachern kann ich übrigens so veranstaltungen wie den keiler in wombach nur empfehlen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcbiker88 (6. März 2006)

Im Rennen immer mit Federgabel, Starrgabel  höchstens für Schlammrennen (weil da der Untergrund eh weich ist) und Uphillrennen !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lany (30. März 2006)

Bin auch lange Zeit starr unterwegs gewesen, mir hat's mindestens genauso Spass gemacht wie mit ner Federgabel! Fahre jetzt ne Gabel mir LockOut, werde meine Starrgabel aber auf keinen Fall hergeben, da ich mich von dem Teil irgendwie nie so richtig trennen konnte...!


----------



## kleinenbremer (30. März 2006)

Kommt wohl immer auf das Rennen an. Wie gesagt, bei nem richtigen CC wohl eher mit Federgabel schneller. Aber bei Autobahn Rennen hat die Federgabel nicht so viele Vorteile, aber dafür ne Starrgabel wegen dem gewicht.

Im Winter Starrgabel einbauen? Wozu hab ich ne RST, die wird im Winter automatisch starr;-)

Nach dem Winter merke ich jedenfalls immer, wie ekelhaft sich zum Teil meine Handgelenke anfühlen, da im winter meine RST echt gar nicht mehr federt(dank den eingefrorenen Elastomeren). Da freue ich mich immer auf das wenig Federn im Sommer.

Bin mal gespannt, wie es wird, wenn ich nächstes Jahr ein Fahrrad fahre, was ne Gabel hat, die sich zu recht Federgabel nennen kann. Nur am Berg, da ist meine RST im Vorteil, Lockout brauch ich nicht;-)

Ach ja, die Black Super Air kannst du mir solange leihen;-)


----------



## Thunderbird (31. März 2006)

Bin mit Starrgabel schon die Bundesliga-Strecke in St. Märgen geraced
und das einzige wirkliche Problem war, dass es mir die Flasche rausgehauen hat.
Natürlich habe ich auf der einen Wiesenabfahrt immer 5 Sekunden verloren oder 
so, aber die habe ich auf dem kurvigen "Rothaus-Trail" wieder reingeholt.

Schneller ist man (außer bei Uphills) nicht, aber es macht doppelt so viel Spaß, 
besonders wenn man die Zuschauer hört: "Öh - ohne Gabel!"  
Für den XC-Hobbybereich halte ich eine Starrgabel absolut für empfehlenswert.

Bei vielen Marathons ist eine Starrgabel kein Problem.
Besonders zum Bolzen der Kurzstrecke lohnt sie sich oft.

Muss man für jeden Einzelfall entscheiden.

Ach ja - der Hauptvorteil der Starrgabel liegt mener Meinung nach 
in der niedrigen Bauhöhe und dem daraus resultierenden steilen Lenkwinkel. 

Thb


----------



## MarkBB (28. April 2006)

Ich fahr zwar keine Rennen, aber ich konnt mich nicht wirklich mit einer Federgabel anfreunden. Zuviel Verwindungen oder zu scher (und damit träge). Meine Lösung: Cannondale Headshok. 
Fährt sich absolut präzise und fühlt sich gesperrt wie 'ne Starrgabel an. Und das bei meinen 91kg .
Den Unterschied merk ich dann v.a. Abends, wenn die Schultern weniger weh tun.

Grüßle Mark


----------



## checky (28. April 2006)

xcbiker88 schrieb:
			
		

> ...... Starrgabel  höchstens für Schlammrennen (weil da der Untergrund eh weich ist) .......... !!!!!!!!!!



Klar, weil Wurzeln & Steine durch Wasser auch weich werden 

Ich habe auch ein Rigid, aber nur dem Spass wegen. Wettkämpfe fahre ich gefedert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kendooo (1. Mai 2006)

Nö, eher weil dann die Federgabel keinen Schlamm abbekommt.


----------



## anhalb (14. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-MXCompA...QQcmdZViewItem

Falls sich jemand dafür entschieden hat...


----------



## _stalker_ (14. Mai 2006)

anhalb schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-MXCompA...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Falls sich jemand dafür entschieden hat...



_Die Seite kann nicht aufgerufen werden_


----------



## race-jo (14. Mai 2006)

also wegen training starrgabel, ich probier einfach mal aus wie das so is. ich hab   ne reba und da kann man ja auch mit geschlossenem lockout die abfahrt fahrn, nur bei den ganz harten schlägen geht se auf. also ab jetzt im training starr mit meiner reba unterwegs


----------



## Wald-Schrat (14. Mai 2006)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei na Reba so ist.... Aber in dem Benutzerhandbuch meiner Pace steht drin, dass man größere Schläge tunlichst vermeiden soll bei eingeschaltetem Lock out, weils der Gabel überhaupt nicht gut tut.
Ich benutze sowieso nur bei steilen Anstiegen.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. Mai 2006)

ne. mach das nicht!
ich benutz den lockout im training zwecks "schonen" überhaupt nichtmehr.


----------



## Kendooo (14. Mai 2006)

Ist das nicht bei den Gabeln mit Floatgate egal?


----------



## race-jo (14. Mai 2006)

also...das is ja ne motion control gabel, und die hat eben dieses flootgate, das wie ich denke ähnlich wie das spv von manitou oder das fox system funktioniert. der unterschied liegt darin, dass ich das motion control durch einen lockout ausstellen kann, so spricht die gabel wieder ganz normal an. dadurch kann ich das motion control so einstellen dass es wie ein normaler lockout arbeitet, allerdings noch bei ganz dicken schlägen öffnet, ich sehe also keine gefahr für die ventlie.
bin aber mal gespannt was ihr dazu sagt, da ich nicht ganz so doll technisch versiert bin.


----------



## King Jens one (14. Mai 2006)

Starrgabel wer braucht eine Federgabel den nur die harten kommen in den Garten. Außerdem ist eine Starrgabel leichter und unkomplizierter!


----------



## mikeonbike (15. Mai 2006)

zitat von einem berliner , nicht's für ungut... und aus dem bmx alter bin ich einfach schon raus... vorteil einer guten gabel ist auch die sicht. mit 'ner starrgabel hast'e bei hohen tempo immer so'ne leicht vibrierte, durchgerüttelte sicht... mit gabel ist das handling einfach ruhiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (15. Mai 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> zitat von einem berliner , nicht's für ungut... und aus dem bmx alter bin ich einfach schon raus... vorteil einer guten gabel ist auch die sicht. mit 'ner starrgabel hast'e bei hohen tempo immer so'ne leicht vibrierte, durchgerüttelte sicht... mit gabel ist das handling einfach ruhiger...




Mein BMX ist nicht alles. Mein großes Radl wird auch im Gelände genutzt und ick muss sagen das die Carbongabel (PACE RC31) auch fahrkomfort bietet, und wenn man dann noch ein die gabel mit ordentlich weichen griffen (odi zbsp) kombiniert dann werden meine Handgelenke nicht durchgerüttelt. Mit dem handling magst du recht haben!


----------



## MarkBB (16. Mai 2006)

race-jo schrieb:
			
		

> also wegen training starrgabel, ich probier einfach mal aus wie das so is. ich hab   ne reba und da kann man ja auch mit geschlossenem lockout die abfahrt fahrn, nur bei den ganz harten schlägen geht se auf. also ab jetzt im training starr mit meiner reba unterwegs



Also das halt ich für Blödsinn:

1) Gabelverschleiß: siehe Postings oben.

2) Verwindungssteifigkeit: Die kommt ja schon generell nicht an 'ne Starrgabel ran, aber komplett ausgefedert ist sie bei einer normalen Federgabel am geringsten.

3) Gewicht: Die zusätzliche Trägheit durch das höhere Gewicht wirst nicht los.

*******
Zu den anderen Posts:
Durchgerüttelt, ja teilweise, wobei ich das nicht den Hauptnachteil finde, denn das läst sich durch fette Reifen gut unterdrücken. Schlimmer sind einzelne, harte Schläge, auf die man nicht vorbereitet ist, wie z.B. ein Schlagloch nach der Kurve. Da nimmt eine Federgabel die Härte raus. Und wenn die Gabel nicht grad ultra-weich abgestimmt ist, braucht's auch keinen Lock-Out. Aber die heutigen MTBler sind doch alles Softies.... Aber dann sollte man gleich in ein Fully investieren... Nur macht das nicht soviel Spaß 
Ok, ohne Begründung wird man hier eh in der Luft zerrissen:
Mehr Federweg => höhere Geschwindigkeiten/Sprünge => höheres Risiko
Nur wird dieses Risiko nicht durch mehr Protektoren kompensiert (Ausnahme Bikepark). Vor 10 Jahren war so ein CC-Hardtail von heute mit 100mm Federweg noch DH-Worldcup tauglich. Dieser massive technische Fortschritt ist eigentlich schade, da sich der Zugang zum Sport immer mehr verteuert und wohl bald die ersten Leute auf die Idee kommen werden sich eine Motocross Maschine statt eines MTBs (DH!) zu holen, denn dann ist man auch nicht auf Berge angewiesen. Und ein paar bezahlbare Starrbikes wären doch auch ideal für Neueinsteiger. Ich denk 600,- für ein Bike unter 12kg wären machbar und man hätte mehr Spass als mit einem heutigen 600,-  Bike.


Grüßle Mark


----------



## Mad Maz (16. Mai 2006)

Was mich mal intersieren würde: In welcher Einbaulänge fahrt ihr eure Starrgabeln?

Ich möchte mein altes MTB evtl. auch auf starr umbauen. Die bisherige Federgabel hat so um die 420mm Einbaulänge. Wie stark ändert sich das Fahrverhalten, wenn ich jetzt eine kürzere (ca. 400mm) Starrgabel einbaue?


----------



## MarkBB (16. Mai 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich mal intersieren würde: In welcher Einbaulänge fahrt ihr eure Starrgabeln?
> 
> Ich möchte mein altes MTB evtl. auch auf starr umbauen. Die bisherige Federgabel hat so um die 420mm Einbaulänge. Wie stark ändert sich das Fahrverhalten, wenn ich jetzt eine kürzere (ca. 400mm) Starrgabel einbaue?



Sind die 420mm im fahrbereiten Zustand? Meistens sackt die Gabel ja scho beim Aufsitzen ein paar mm ab. Es wird evtl. etwas wendiger, aber du hast dann wohl auch ca. 10mm mehr Sattelüberhöhung! 

Grüßle Mark


----------



## AngryApe (16. Mai 2006)

ich fahr ne 420mm pace in nem HT wo vocher ne 475mm gabel drin war...und siehe da es fährt sich gleich mal um einiges besser ...also mit SAG sollte es doch perfekt passen


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Mai 2006)

ich fahr ne 400mm kinesis maxlight in nem rahmen, für den 465mm einbaulänge (federgabel) empfohlen sind

vorteil: uphills, wendigkeit(nein ich finde es nicht nervös: 120mm vorbau)
nachteil: beim strassentraining mit slicks ist pedalieren in engen kurven nur bedingt möglich


----------



## race-jo (16. Mai 2006)

MarkBB schrieb:
			
		

> Also das halt ich für Blödsinn:
> 
> 1) Gabelverschleiß: siehe Postings oben.
> 
> ...



es geht mir nur darum meine fahrtechnik zu verbessern, also kann jemand sagen ob der reba das nicht gut tut den lockout die ganze zeit drin zuhabe, wie gesagt kein nomaler lockout.


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. Februar 2009)

MarkBB schrieb:


> Und ein paar bezahlbare Starrbikes wären doch auch ideal für Neueinsteiger. Ich denk 600,- für ein Bike unter 12kg wären machbar und man hätte mehr Spass als mit einem heutigen 600,-  Bike.



Der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber inhaltlich immer noch aktuell 

Ich selbst habe mir für EUR 750,- ein Starrbike gebaut, das fahrfertig (also mit Pedalen und 2 Flaschenhaltern) etwa 11,3 kg wiegt - und zwar nicht mit 400 g Reifen alias "Felgenschoner", sondern mit 2,25" Albert, also robusten Reifen.

Wenn solch ein Rad von einem Hersteller in Großserie produziert würde, dürfte das in der Tat für EUR 600,- zu machen sein.

Das Rad macht mir richtig Spaß. Bei groben Abfahrten rappelt es zwar ordentlich im Karton, aber verblüffenderweise sind meine Bekannten mit Hardtails und Fullies hier auch nicht schneller, weil sie immer Rücksicht auf ihre sensiblen Reifchen nehmen müssen.

Bei einem Starrbike kommt der Ergonomie des Lenkers aber eine größere Bedeutung zu, denn man muß ja alle Stöße mit den Armen abfedern. Seitdem ich einen Salsa Flatbar mit 17º Kröpfung und Ergon Griffen fahre, funktioniert dieses Abfedern deutlich besser, weil die Belastung für die Handgelenke viel geringer ist.


----------



## herr.gigs (4. Februar 2009)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber inhaltlich immer noch aktuell



Hab auch z.z. Überlegungen angestellt. Im Herbst kommt an mein Trainings MTB die Kinesis Maxlight Starrgabel, breiterer Lenker, softe Griffe und gut is. Die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand, richtig derbe DH Strecken gehen natürl. nicht damit, äh Wombach würde ich trotzdem damit fahren  (wahrscheinl. bergab dann nicht all so schnell)

Der Winter aufm Crosser hat schon Mega Spaß gemacht. Mittlerweile frage ich mich, warum ich früher ein Fully gebraucht habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (4. Februar 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Hab auch z.z. Überlegungen angestellt. Im Herbst kommt an mein Trainings MTB die Kinesis Maxlight Starrgabel...



Habe eine Gabel am Rad, die genauso aussieht wie die Kinesis Maxlight, aber keine Beschriftung hat. Ist vermutlich eine OEM-Version - habe die für nur EUR 45,- online gekauft. Das Gewicht mit auf 260 mm gekürztem Gabelschaft lag bei 780 g - da kann man nicht meckern. Robustes und leichtes Teil 

Leider gibts die in dem Shop nicht mehr, ich sehe aber gerade, daß es einen Nachfolger gibt:

http://www.mega-bikes.de/davtus-gabel-ahead-schwarz-disc-disk-p-6180.html

855 g für EUR 28,90 - da kann man nicht meckern...


----------



## herr.gigs (4. Februar 2009)

danke für den Tip, ich würd schon fast meckern, dass der Preis zu niedrig ist und vll. die Gabel deshalb nicht viel aushalten kann... Aber die Einbauhöhe ist mir zu gering, meine Reba hat 470mm, da sind mir 7-8cm zu viel Unterschied.
Kinesis hat da drei Längen 400-450mm. (Deshalb ist bei mir auch die Ritchey Carbon rausgefallen, die hat nur 410)


----------



## Christian Back (4. Februar 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> danke für den Tip, ich würd schon fast meckern, dass der Preis zu niedrig ist und vll. die Gabel deshalb nicht viel aushalten kann... Aber die Einbauhöhe ist mir zu gering, meine Reba hat 470mm, da sind mir 7-8cm zu viel Unterschied.
> Kinesis hat da drei Längen 400-450mm. (Deshalb ist bei mir auch die Ritchey Carbon rausgefallen, die hat nur 410)



Bei der Reba mit 470 mm Länge kannst du ca. 20- 25 mm SAG einrechnen. Meines Erachtens würde bei Verwendung einer Gabel mit 80- 100 mm Federweg die 425er Maxlight ausreichen, die ich selber auch fahre (siehe die gelben Bikes). 
Das Fahrverhalten wird im Gegensatz zur Kurzversion nicht kippelig, aber etwas wendiger.
Außerdem sieht die 450er, wie ich finde am Bike besch.... aus.
Diese Billiggabeln können gut sein, manchmal leidet aber die Steifigkeit, und gerade deshalb holt man sich doch die Starre, oder?


----------



## herr.gigs (4. Februar 2009)

Rischtisch, ja du hast recht, an den SAG hab ich gar nicht gedacht!


----------



## Thunderbird (4. Februar 2009)

Eine 410er-Stargabel reicht absolut.
Entscheidend ist ja nicht der SAG bei Sitzen, sondern bei extrem steilen Abfahrten.
Da tauchen 100mm-Gabel locker mal 90mm ab. 

Langsam und steil bergab ist eine Starrgabel Federgabeln sogar überlegen. 
Die Ritchey-Klone sind für mich das Optimum. Für Trainingsbikes
müssen es Stahlgabeln sein. Alu ist entweder gefährlich oder zu bockig.

Thb


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Februar 2009)

ein Trend gegen Federgabeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (4. Februar 2009)

Warum ist Alu bockig oder gefährlich?
Ich fahr ne Alugabel am Trainingsrad.

Keine Probleme!


----------



## GlanDas (4. Februar 2009)

Hab jetzt von ner Starrgabel 39cm auf eine 100m Gabel mit 49cm Einbauhöhe umgerüstet und bereuhe es ein wenig. 
Das Rad war mit der kurzen Gabel so schön spritzig zu fahren, aber mal sehen wie es im Gelände und vorallem Berg ab mit der Choppergabel funktioniert


----------



## herr.gigs (4. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ein Trend gegen Federgabeln



Naja, wenn ich bei Rennen die Kurzdistanzen fahren würde, so 1-2h Fahrzeit und die DH nicht all zu schwer sind (Achtung Auslegungssache!), rechnet sich bestimmt der Aus- und Einbau der Starrgabel. Oder Uphill Rennen. 
Aber ich würde es vor keinem Marathon machen, egal wo der stattfindet.


----------



## linski (4. Februar 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Warum ist Alu bockig oder gefährlich?
> Ich fahr ne Alugabel am Trainingsrad.
> 
> Keine Probleme!


 

die dauerhaltbarkeit einer sehr leichten alu gabel kann man immer schwierig beurteilen, ich denke es ist wie mit jedem leichtbauteil: sollte halten, tut es aber nicht immer.

was das "bockige" fahrverhalten angeht: aluminium dämpft aufgrund der materialeigenschaften wesentlich schlechter als eine gabel aus stahl. ich habe ein muddy fox alu team mit einer 1 1/4" alu gabel, das ding ist sowas von unkomfortabel und teilweise unangenehm zu fahren. auf der straße super, im gelände bist du nach 40km tot (handgelenke etc...)
gruß timo


----------



## Christian Back (5. Februar 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich bei Rennen die Kurzdistanzen fahren würde, so 1-2h Fahrzeit und die DH nicht all zu schwer sind (Achtung Auslegungssache!), rechnet sich bestimmt der Aus- und Einbau der Starrgabel. Oder Uphill Rennen.
> Aber ich würde es vor keinem Marathon machen, egal wo der stattfindet.



Es geht doch nicht nur um die Geschwindigkeit bei den Downhills oder Marathons.
Mit einer Starrgabel fährst du viel aktiver, musst dein Bike ausbalancieren und dich mehr auf ihm bewegen. Du "erspürst" das Gelände intensiver, als es mit Federgabel / Fully zu "glätten". Dadurch schulst du deine Fahrtechnik.
Für mich ist das auch ein wenig was wie "back to the roots" und hat auch mit Meditation im weitesten Sinne zu tun.


----------



## daniel77 (5. Februar 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich bei Rennen die Kurzdistanzen fahren würde, so 1-2h Fahrzeit und die DH nicht all zu schwer sind (Achtung Auslegungssache!), rechnet sich bestimmt der Aus- und Einbau der Starrgabel. Oder Uphill Rennen.
> Aber ich würde es vor keinem Marathon machen, egal wo der stattfindet.



Ich habe letzte Saison meine Pace Rc 31 bei einigen Kurz- und Mittelstrecken-Marathons gefahren, selbst bei leichten Kursen (z.B. Kellerwald) rechnet sich die Starrgabel nicht, da man Gruppen bergab nicht halten kann und dann immer wieder kraftraubend Lücken zufahren muss. 
Im Rennen ist eine gute Federgabel m.M. nach essentiell um konkurrenzfähig fahren zu können.

Im Training macht eine Starrgabel Sinn und auch viel Spaß, wobei Carbon um einiges komfortabler als Stahl oder Alu ist


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mir ja bei meiner Pace immer Sorgen gemacht, wenn ich hart gebremst hab. Die 185er Scheibe is zu viel. Mit welcher Bremse bist du sie gefahrn? Scheibe oder V-brake?

Für mich steht vorrangig der Spass im Vordergrund, das Fahrgefühl durch "back to the roots" fetzt viel mehr, als irgendwen zu überholen. Aber wenn ich dann jemanden bei den 2-3 Rennen pro Jahr überhole, is die Genungtuung viel viel größer


----------



## daniel77 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre die Pace mit XTR V-Brakes, würde sie aber auch mit Scheibe ohne Bedenken fahren.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ok.
> Vor der Kinesis hatte ich eine Pace RC31 c-type dran. [...] Die hat mir beim Bremsen zu doll geflext (4-5cm bei starkem Bremsen).
> Ansonsten is die Pace aber klasse. [...]



Ich will ja nich immer das gleiche schreiben...

Hätt ich ein ordentliches Rad mit V-brakes, würd ich die Pace auch sofort wieder verbauen, aber mit Scheibe nich.
Bei ner Scheibenbremse wirken die Kräfte ja an ner völlig anderen Stelle im Vergleich zur Felgenbremse.


----------



## Thunderbird (5. Februar 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Warum ist Alu bockig oder gefährlich?
> Ich fahr ne Alugabel am Trainingsrad.
> Keine Probleme!


Fahr mal Stahl oder Carbon im Vergleich dazu.
Alu ist ein Material, das sich nicht verformen darf, um dauerhaltbar zu sein.
Dann ist die Gabel entweder viel zu steif, oder eben extrem bruchgefährdet.
*Steinbach Alugabel - leicht gebraucht, für EUR 80,-  inkl. Versand abzugeben. 
Ich übernehme keine Haftung. *

@ daniel77: kenne Kellerwald und die Pace nicht, aber in XC-Rennen
ist starr für mich kein Nachteil, da hole ich immer Zeit raus, bergab. 
Ok, da fahre ich halt auch nicht vorne mit und eine Gruppe gibt es auch nicht. 
Im Marathon, bei schnellen Abfahrten hat mich eine Federgabel 
auch schon mal bei überraschenden Schlägen gerettet. 
Diese blöden Raserabfahrten mit 70 km/h gehören verboten.

@ aggressor2: fahr doch vorne V, hinten Scheibe. 

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (5. Februar 2009)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> @ daniel77: kenne Kellerwald und die Pace nicht, aber in XC-Rennen
> ist starr für mich kein Nachteil, da hole ich immer Zeit raus, bergab.
> Ok, da fahre ich halt auch nicht vorne mit und eine Gruppe gibt es auch nicht.
> Im Marathon, bei schnellen Abfahrten hat mich eine Federgabel
> ...



In den Top 20 holst Du weder im XC noch im Marathon irgendwas mit Starrgabel raus  (habs ausgiebig probiert)



Thunderbird schrieb:


> @ aggressor2: fahr doch vorne V, hinten Scheibe.
> 
> Thb



was soll das denn bringen?


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Thunderbird schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ aggressor2: fahr doch vorne V, hinten Scheibe.
> ...



Gute Frage!


----------



## Thunderbird (6. Februar 2009)

Wenn Du doch unbedingt die Pace fahren willst...




daniel77 schrieb:


> was soll das denn bringen?


Na ja, gut 1 Kg weniger am Bike ist schon mal ein Anfang. 
Und wenn's bergauf/bergab nur auf Null aufgeht und mehr Spaß macht, reicht mir das.
Mich hat aber noch niemand bergab abgehängt, auch wenn ich starr unterwegs war. 
Ich versage nur auf schnellem Schotter und Asphalt, auch mit Federung. 
Mich motiviert starr einfach super.



daniel77 schrieb:


> In den Top 20 holst Du weder im XC
> noch im Marathon irgendwas mit Starrgabel raus  (habs ausgiebig probiert)


A-Bundesliga? Da sicher nicht, die können alle abfahren,
aber schon bei B-Rennen schleichen die Leute zum Teil bergab 
pervers rum. Da bringt es schon was, bergauf schneller zu sein 
und drei Plätze weiter vorne in den Downhill zu gehen. 
Im Zweifelsfall ist eine Starrgabel im Zielsprint immer schneller.
Es hängt natürlich von der Strecke ab. Nicht jede ist geeignet.

St. Märgen ist zum Beispiel eine sehr gute Strecke für Starrgabeln.
Der Rothaus Trail ist technisch locker und man kann starr super aus
den vielen Kurven raus beschleunigen. Die Blöde Wiesenabfahrt wird
durch den Seitenhalt der Reifen limitiert und die drei mini-Abfahrten
sind reine Konzentrationssache, bzw. bei der 3. kann man auch Rennen.

Thb


----------



## Der Meeester (6. Februar 2009)

Ich geb jetzt auch meinen Senf dazu: Ob es sich mit einer Starrgabel scheller im Gelände fährt oder nicht ist mir egal. Ich fahr fast nur in der Stadt. Und als ich vor zwei Jahren zufällig mal wieder ein Cannondale mit P-Bone Starrgabel fahren konnte wusste ich, wie schwabbelig eine Rock Shox SID sein kann. Ergo: Aus meinem anderen Rad die Federgabel (SID) raus, Starrgabel aus Alu (nur 745g) rein! Da Bike ist jetzt leicht, agil, hart und direkt. Und so muss es sein! Ausserdem ist eine Starrgabel ein echtes Statement!


----------



## Christian Back (6. Februar 2009)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Ich geb jetzt auch meinen Senf dazu: Ob es sich mit einer Starrgabel scheller im Gelände fährt oder nicht ist mir egal. Ich fahr fast nur in der Stadt. Und als ich vor zwei Jahren zufällig mal wieder ein Cannondale mit P-Bone Starrgabel fahren konnte wusste ich, wie schwabbelig eine Rock Shox SID sein kann. Ergo: Aus meinem anderen Rad die Federgabel (SID) raus, Starrgabel aus Alu (nur 745g) rein! Da Bike ist jetzt leicht, agil, hart und direkt. Und so muss es sein! Ausserdem ist eine Starrgabel *ein echtes Statement*!



Right !
Und es braucht nie, nie, nie einen Service ! 
Es ist was für "echte Männer" ... 







die an den Abfahrten ihre "Dritten" in die Trikotasche stecken können .


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Februar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Right !
> Und es braucht nie, nie, nie einen Service !
> Es ist was für "echte Männer" ...
> 
> ...




Jep, so siehts aus


----------



## herr.gigs (7. Februar 2009)

Was haltet Ihr von der Ritchey Carbon Starrgabel, fährt die vll. jemand?

Noch hab ich ja keine Starrgabel und die Ritchey gibts schon für 250,- neu, bei 480g Gewicht...
Sie sieht besser aus als die Alu Dinger und schluckt feine Vibrationen - wäre also auch ne Alternative bei kurzen Rennen mit einfachen DH.
Hauptsächlich soll sie aber am Trainingsbike von Herbst bis Frühling über sitzen. Und ich fahr viel und gern im Dreck


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Februar 2009)

Meine persönliche Erfahrung mit einer Starrgabel bei CC-Rennen / Marathons:

1) schnelle Strecke + schnelle Abfahrten: Federgabel
2) technisch schwere Strecke, steile Auf- und Abfahrten: Starrgabel
3) Uphillrace: Starrgabel
4) Schlammrennen: siehe 1) und 2)

Warum gerade auf technisch schweren Strecken mit steilen Auf- und Abfahrten starr? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß ich in technischen Abfahrten, die man wirklich nicht schnell fahren kann, starr besser unterwegs bin. Es taucht keine Gabel ein, die den Lenkwinkel vergrößert und in steilen Auffahrten brauche ich eh keine Federgabel, da ich dort sowieso langsam unterwegs bin. Auf schnellen Kursen ( CC und MA ) bin ich starr aber immer langsamer! Ich benutze vorn immer einen 2.25er Reifen, kleinere Breiten gehen bei mir gar nicht. 

Das sind nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen auf den von mir gefahrenen Strecken. Auffallend ist aber, daß ich mit Starrgabel viel aktiver fahren muss als ohne. Anfangs dauert es beim Umstieg immer ein wenig, bis ich mich daran gewöhnt habe.


----------



## Christian Back (7. Februar 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von der Ritchey Carbon Starrgabel, fährt die vll. jemand?
> 
> Noch hab ich ja keine Starrgabel und die Ritchey gibts schon für 250,- neu, bei 480g Gewicht...
> Sie sieht besser aus als die Alu Dinger und schluckt feine Vibrationen - wäre also auch ne Alternative bei kurzen Rennen mit einfachen DH.
> Hauptsächlich soll sie aber am Trainingsbike von Herbst bis Frühling über sitzen. Und ich fahr viel und gern im Dreck



Du hast noch keine Starrgabel, willst aber schon wissen, daß die Ritchey besser als Alu dämpft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (8. Februar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Du hast noch keine Starrgabel, willst aber schon wissen, daÃ die Ritchey besser als Alu dÃ¤mpft?



Hat er doch garnich gesagt...
Nur: 





herr.gigs schrieb:


> 250,- neu, bei 480g Gewicht...


und: 





herr.gigs schrieb:


> sieht besser aus als die Alu Dinger und schluckt feine Vibrationen



Bei Gewicht hast du Recht, herr.gigs. Das is schon verdammt leicht, bei der Optik geb ich dir auch Recht. Bei den Vibrationen muss ich aber sagen, dass ich bei meiner Alugabel bewusst keine 'feinen Vibrationen' wahrnehme. Kommt jetz zwar auf die Definition an, aber auÃer etwa faustgroÃ Steinen und Ãsten/BaumstÃ¤mmen is da nix, was ich als stÃ¶rend, oder wirklich als bemerkenswert (im wahrsten Sinne ) empfinden wÃ¼rde. Und so fest, dass du jeden Schlag deutlich merkst, wirst du wohl kaum zupacken.
Deshalb ist es nun die Frage ob sich die etwa 150â¬ mehr fÃ¼r knappe 250g weniger lohnen, zumal du die Gabel ja primÃ¤r am Trainingsrad verbauen willst...
Dazu kommt noch die MÃ¶glickeit, dass die Carbongabel, bei nem Sturz, Schaden nimmt.

Auch ohne Erfahrungsbericht zur Ritchey wÃ¼rd ich klar zur Alugabel tendieren.

Und soweit ich mich erinnere, hat irgendein Racer mal behauptet, dass die Gabel von Ritchey in etwa 3cm Federweg entspricht.
Meiner Kinesis wÃ¼rde ich einen zuordnen

Wenn jetz nich noch ein bahnbrechender Erfahrungsbericht kommt, wÃ¤rs bis auf die Optik eigentlich geklÃ¤rt...
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## herr.gigs (8. Februar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Du hast noch keine Starrgabel, willst aber schon wissen, daß die Ritchey besser als Alu dämpft?



ich gehe mal davon aus! 
1.Siehe Produktbeschreibung (naja, die schreiben viel)
2.Am Crosser hab ich ne Carbongabel, am Rennrad ne Alu. Alleine wenn ich mit Beiden auf der Straße fahre merkt man wirklich einen Unterschied und im Gelände hat mir die Crossgabel schon so manche unvorhersehbare Löcher abgedämpft.


----------



## Christian Back (8. Februar 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus!
> 1.Siehe Produktbeschreibung (naja, die schreiben viel)
> 2.Am Crosser hab ich ne Carbongabel, am Rennrad ne Alu. Alleine wenn ich mit Beiden auf der Straße fahre merkt man wirklich einen Unterschied und im Gelände hat mir die Crossgabel schon so manche unvorhersehbare Löcher abgedämpft.



Die Dämpfungseigenschaften hängen von vielen Faktoren ab, wie z.B. der innere Aufbau der Gabel. Verschiedene Alu- und Carbongabeln werden bei gleichem Aussehen unterschiedlich "dämpfen".
Die Erfahrungen anderer Fahrer zeigen immer recht deutlich, daß es da keine Standrads bezüglich des Materials geben kann.
Meine Kinesis mit 400 mm Länge dämpft beispielsweise deutlich weniger als das baugleiche Modell mit 425 mm.


----------



## herr.gigs (8. Februar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Die Dämpfungseigenschaften hängen von vielen Faktoren ab, wie z.B. der innere Aufbau der Gabel.



Das ist mir auch bekannt, mit der Länge der Kineses Gabeln ist schon ma ein Tipp. Aber in etwa 3cm vergleichbaren Federweg glaub ich nicht, wie oben geschrieben. Der Typ hat doch bestimmt noch den Reifen mitaddiert


----------



## Thunderbird (8. Februar 2009)

15 mm kommen eher hin. Es fÃ¼hlt sich aber komfortabel wie 3 cm an.
Die Ritchey schluckt wirklich erstaunliches weg.
Was mir am meisten aufgefallen ist, war aber die Steifheit (mit V-Brakes)
und eben gerade dass sie nicht so stark nachgibt, wie selbst meine
1,2 Kg Stahlgabel am Reiserad (die ist allerding noch komfortabler).

Hab mir animiert von dem Thread gestern gleich noch eine Disc Only
bei Ebay geschossen (215,- â¬, wenn sie der Zoll erwischt.)
Kleiner Tip: Ebay.co.uk ist zur Zeit ganz gut, das Pfund ist total im Keller. 

Thb


----------



## 54mm (8. Februar 2009)

Duke Lion schrieb:


> Bersorg dir ne günstige Starrgabel und nimm die fürs Training! Ich habe auch 2 Bikes, eins mit und eins ohne Federgabel und starr macht mir riesen Spaß, außerdem schohnst du deine Federgabel...



ahja, ok, die Federgabel wird geschont, dafür wird der Rest weichgeklopft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (9. Februar 2009)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> 15 mm kommen eher hin. Es fühlt sich aber komfortabel wie 3 cm an.
> Die Ritchey schluckt wirklich erstaunliches weg.
> Was mir am meisten aufgefallen ist, war aber die Steifheit (mit V-Brakes)
> und eben gerade dass sie nicht so stark nachgibt, wie selbst meine
> 1,2 Kg Stahlgabel am Reiserad (die ist allerding noch komfortabler).



Naja, wenn die Gabel 15 mm Federweg hätte, dann müßte sie sich unten, damit das Ausfallende 15 mm hoch kommt, um ein mehrfaches verbiegen, was ich kaum glauben kann.

Wenn diese Carbongabel nicht so ein kurzes Einbaumaß hätte, könnte ich ja schwach werden. Meine Kinesis Alugabel hat 43 cm und ich finde das schon knapp...

Gibts denn keine Version der Carbongabel mit längerem Einbaumaß?


----------



## Christian Back (9. Februar 2009)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die Gabel 15 mm Federweg hätte, dann müßte sie sich unten, damit das Ausfallende 15 mm hoch kommt, um ein mehrfaches verbiegen, was ich kaum glauben kann.
> 
> Wenn diese Carbongabel nicht so ein kurzes Einbaumaß hätte, könnte ich ja schwach werden. Meine Kinesis Alugabel hat 43 cm und ich finde das schon knapp...
> 
> Gibts denn keine Version der Carbongabel mit längerem Einbaumaß?



Es gibt aber noch andere Carbongabeln mit längerem Einbaumass. Meist haben diese aber gerade Gabelscheiden. Vielleicht noch die von Pro?


----------



## herr.gigs (9. Februar 2009)

Per Sufu gefunden und gibt mir zu bedenken:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=273741&highlight=Steppenwolf+Einbauh%F6he

Tatsächlich fahre ich auch den Steppenwolf T2 Rahmen mit einer Ronin 80mm, Einbauhöhe ca. 450mm.

Glaubt ihr wirklich dass es bedenklich ist, wenn ich jetzt eine Starrgabel mit Einbauhöhe 410 oder 425mm nehme? Die Kinesis ist ja in meiner engeren Auswahl, diese gäb es auch in 450mm Länge, soll aber beschissen aussehen und würde kein Mensch fahren....


----------



## Christian Back (9. Februar 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Per Sufu gefunden und gibt mir zu bedenken:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=273741&highlight=Steppenwolf+Einbauh%F6he
> 
> Tatsächlich fahre ich auch den Steppenwolf T2 Rahmen mit einer Ronin 80mm, Einbauhöhe ca. 450mm.
> ...



Nimm die 425er. Rechne bei Federgabeln immer den SAG mit ein, dann passt das schon. Dein Rad wird dadurch sicher nicht supernervös; außerdem gibt es doch die 14 Tage- Rücknahmegarantie im Handel. Selbst bei Nichtgefallen...


----------



## Thunderbird (10. Februar 2009)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die Gabel 15 mm Federweg hätte, dann müßte sie sich unten, damit das Ausfallende 15 mm hoch kommt, um ein mehrfaches verbiegen, was ich kaum glauben kann.


Wieso "um ein mehrfaches"? Sie hüpft einfach 15 mm hin und her.
Es gibt Softtails mit 80mm Federweg, die mit Carbonplatten arbeiten.

Zur Einbauhöhe: Bin auch schon eine 39er-Stahlgabel in einem auf 
45er Federgabel Rahmen gefahren und das war super. 
Aber das ist naürlich auch Geschmacksache. 

Thb


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. Februar 2009)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Wieso "um ein mehrfaches"? Sie hüpft einfach 15 mm hin und her.



Ja eben! Aber relativ horizontales "hin und her" bringt für die Federung kaum etwas - dazu braucht man nämlich "auf und ab".



> Zur Einbauhöhe: Bin auch schon eine 39er-Stahlgabel in einem auf
> 45er Federgabel Rahmen gefahren und das war super.
> Aber das ist naürlich auch Geschmacksache.



Ja, aber bei der daraus resultierender Sattelüberhöhung fährt man dann "mit dem Kopf im Flaschenhalter". Ist auch unpraktisch, wenn man soweit vorne hängt, daß man das Vorderrad kaum noch hoch bekommt.


----------



## Peter88 (10. Februar 2009)

> Ja, aber bei der daraus resultierender Sattelüberhöhung fährt man dann "mit dem Kopf im Flaschenhalter". Ist auch unpraktisch, wenn man soweit vorne hängt, daß man das Vorderrad kaum noch hoch bekommt.


Ist  doch Blödsinn
Wenn man einfach einen spacer mehr runter leget gleicht sich das wieder aus.


Jetzt ist es schon drei Jahre her wo ich dieses Thema eröffnet habe und mir eine No Name 25Euro alu von ebay gefischt habe... (danke für die vielen anregungen. haben mir damals sehr geholfen!)
letzte woche habe ich diese dann gegen eine aus Carbon getauscht. Obwohl ich vorher auch skeptisch war was das + an Komfort anbelangt, muss ich zugeben das sich die carbon gabel doch etwas entspannter fährt. Vielleicht wurden meine sinne aber auch vom ganzen carbon Geschwafel eingenebelt ..ist halt echt schwer so etwas objektiv zu beurteilen. 
"fühlt" sich halt besser an..







Werde wohl auch die ersten rennen in diesen jahr mit einer Starrgabel fahren. Ob es nun schneller ist oder nicht ist mir mittlerweile recht egal. Mir fällt es aber soo schwer mich für eine neue federgabel zu entscheiden.. Rock shox, Magura oder doch wieder manitu oder G:A:....gibt zur zeit einfach sooo viele traumhafte gabeln säufsss   

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Thunderbird (10. Februar 2009)

Natürlich fährt die sich besser.
Du hast das wahrscheinlich nur zum Testen so eingebaut, aber lass
unbedingt den Gabelschaft 1-2 cm überstehen. Nur so klemmt es gut
genug für richtig heftiges Gerüttel.




DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ja eben! Aber relativ horizontales "hin und her" bringt für die Federung kaum etwas - dazu braucht man nämlich "auf und ab".


Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Und German Answer sicher auch. 
Gerade das sture Ausweichen nach oben von normalen Federgabeln 
ist nicht so toll, gerade bei steilen XC-Lenkwinkeln.




DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ja, aber bei der daraus resultierender Sattelüberhöhung fährt man dann "mit dem Kopf im Flaschenhalter". Ist auch unpraktisch, wenn man soweit vorne hängt, daß man das Vorderrad kaum noch hoch bekommt.


Man liegt wie ein Brett auf dem Trail, aber dadurch, dass es eben 
vorne über *1 KG *(!) leichter ist, hopst man trotzdem locker
über Hindernisse. Selbst Wheelies gehen nicht schlechter, finde ich.

Thb


----------



## DerBergschreck (2. Juni 2010)

Habe mittlerweile mein starres 26" MTB verkauft, weil ich den Rahmen doch eine Nummer zu klein gewählt hatte.

Beim Neuaufbau habe ich die beim ersten Starrbike bemerkten Defizite behoben - nämlich die zu schmalen Felgen und Reifen. Da ich 1,90 m gross bin, habe ich gleich einen 29er gewählt - aus Stahl und mit passender Starrgabel, ein Surly Karate Monkey.

Bei den Felgen habe ich voll zugelangt: Velocity P35, aussen 35 mm, innen 29 mm breit. Reifen sind Maxxis Ardent 29x2,4". Mit diesen Rädern kann ich bei meinen 75 kg vorne 1,2 und hinten 1,5 bar fahren - und ich glaube es geht noch weniger.

Dämpfung und Traktion sind wirklich toll und das Rad ist deutlich geländetauglicher als mein alter Hobel.


----------

